# Chat offline



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

HANK! there are pathtic slotheads that need chat EVERY night lol....happy place happy place happy place.. ( I am saying that WAY too much lately.)



Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

New Chat is very very cool Hank...thats a hint guys.. join me in the slot car section....


Coach!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> New Chat is very very cool Hank...thats a hint guys.. join me in the slot car section....
> 
> 
> Coach!


Thank you Hank! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah Thanks Hank...Big Time.

Hank stopped in Wed later on to just Chat and see how the new System was working. Was nice to Chat with you Hank and also nice to know that you like it when this place runs smooth and everyone is getting along....me too!

All the new Chat gizmos....just don't add water. LOL Chat was loads of fun and look forward to many more nights of Joez showing us the Turn Signal trick....har Coach loves that one.

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Yeah Thanks Hank...Big Time.
> 
> Hank stopped in Wed later on to just Chat and see how the new System was working. Was nice to Chat with you Hank and also nice to know that you like it when this place runs smooth and everyone is getting along....me too!
> 
> ...


You and Your Giraffee zilla...lol


----------

